# pics of your roans



## MindyLee (Feb 27, 2011)

*Since roans have been a subject on the forum page, Im a huge fan of roans with 3 in my small herd. I would like to see all your roans! If you have foal to adult, pasture pics, show pics, or if you didnt have them as a foal and have one as a adult, lets see!!!*

* *

*I have some BEAUTIFUL roans with all 3 with very different colors that I have hardly to never seen. *

* *

*How about you! Please share!*

_(also I cant post pics so if someone could help I would LOVE to share mine!)_

*Im a huge fan of the King Supreme bloodlines not only for the beauty he has produced but also lots of roans in the line as well...*


----------



## mad for mini's (Feb 27, 2011)

I know that you've already seen Phoebe in probably each of her different coats and since I know how much you like her, I have one photo of her to share that I know you haven't seen before. Her weanling photo !











Winter coat











Summer clipped coat






Summer natural coat


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Feb 27, 2011)

My girl, Carriage Hills Copper, AMHA/AMHR silver bay roan broodmare

Most recent in her winter woolies and heavy in foal:






Her summer coat:


----------



## Knottymare (Feb 27, 2011)

All sooooooooooooo pretty!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Feb 27, 2011)

I love roans too!!! Here is my Silver Bay Roan, Kaycee Babs.

Winter:






Spring Shedding:






Summer:


----------



## Raine Ranch Minis (Feb 27, 2011)

Strawberry Roan Pintaloosa (sp)

Clipped






Winter






Winter


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Feb 27, 2011)

My Buck is silver bay roan...here he is about a year and a half ago, late summer....we had just gotten this cart..






WINTER coat taken yesterday, he will be 5 in April....






Here he is summertime, at about 2 2/12 yrs old..






As a 3 yr old, first summer driving:






Fall 09






I love my roan boy....

Angie


----------



## topnotchminis (Feb 27, 2011)

I love roans! Here are mine:

My colt Sky

Here he is unclipped






and here he is in an unfinished clip job this past fall (he over-streched aswell)






and my gelding Buck


----------



## MindyLee (Mar 1, 2011)

mad for mini said:


> I know that you've already seen Phoebe in probably each of her different coats and since I know how much you like her, I have one photo of her to share that I know you haven't seen before. Her weanling photo !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT A RED LITTLE FURBALL! Gosh I just love her! Remember, I just might stick her in my pocket one of these days and take her home while at your farm. My gosh when shes all cleaned up she looks so much like Wes!


----------



## miniwhinny (Mar 1, 2011)

MindyLee said:


> *Im a huge fan of the King Supreme bloodlines not only for the beauty he has produced but also lots of roans in the line as well...*


Me too! I'm wanting to breed my Supreme bred stallion to a Supreme bred roan mare to see if I can enhance the brindle that he's got. As the 3 known brindles are all Supreme bred there has to be a genetic connection...the other two are both mares and roans


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2011)

Here are our roans.

Ringo (Wesco Farms Buckerowdyroo) Buckeroo x Rowdy grandson

Blue roan






Demon (Little Kings Dream Demon)

Red roan






Twila (Wesco Farms Twila Toy4Me)

Bay roan






Blessings (Wesco Farms Count Your Blessings) Ringo daughter

Blue roan






Patsy (Wesco Farms Demons Checkered Past) _she carries appy too_






Surprise (Wesco Farms While U Were Sleeping FF)


----------



## MindyLee (Mar 1, 2011)

I LOVE THEM ALL!!!

KEEP THEM COMING!!!


----------



## chandab (Mar 1, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Blessings (Wesco Farms Count Your Blessings) Ringo daughter
> 
> Blue roan


Cook me one up like her, I really like this filly.


----------



## Kendra (Mar 2, 2011)

Circle J Just A Memory (Jamie), blue roan mare.






Jamie's dam, Circle J Forget Me Not (Fergie), silver dapple roan.

Both these girls are in foal for 2011 - can't wait to see what they come up with!


----------



## Tammy Breckenridge (Mar 4, 2011)

I only have one roan, my driving gelding Double Diamonds Outlaw Blues.



He is very striking under cart.


----------



## ForeverFarma (Mar 4, 2011)

My old man, NFC Egyptian Kings Spitfire 23 yrs old this year...






And n his winter woolies he turns nearly solid black...


----------



## MountainMeadows (Mar 4, 2011)

Hi folks - is there a DNA test for roan?

Reason I ask is that I have a stallion who to me looked very much like a silver bay, never really thought he was roan, but this winter with him starting to shed he IS looking very roany, but the silver bays often shed out looking kinda roany too. Prince is his sire, so he definately could be a silver bay roan but a DNA test would definately confirm it.

Inquiring minds need to know!





Thanks folks,

Stacy


----------



## Eagle (Mar 4, 2011)

This is Odette my blue roan miniature shetland with last years filly. She is hubby's favourite.


----------



## Knottymare (Mar 4, 2011)

It's official. I'm in love with Roan now. I think minis wear roan really well... better than their large sized cousins.


----------



## MountainMeadows (Mar 7, 2011)

Just an FYI to all of you who are curious about whether your horse carries the roan gene. I got a confirmation from UC Davis that they CAN do a DNA test for roan









So I guess I will be sending in some hair samples on my stallion to see if he carries roan or if he is just silver bay! Good info to know -- thank you to Lucky C Acres for mentioning this to me!

Stacy


----------



## MindyLee (Mar 7, 2011)

MountainMeadows said:


> Just an FYI to all of you who are curious about whether your horse carries the roan gene. I got a confirmation from UC Davis that they CAN do a DNA test for roan
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Hi Stacy, how much dose it cost per test? I would like to maybe concider testing a few of mine if its not to bad of a price tag *





*THANKS!*


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Mar 7, 2011)

No problem Stacy! I knew I had seen a test for it! Let us know how your boy tests!


----------



## Kelsey - Vandy's Farm (Mar 13, 2011)

MindyLee said:


> *Hi Stacy, how much dose it cost per test? I would like to maybe concider testing a few of mine if its not to bad of a price tag *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Most tests are $25. Some are $50.


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Mar 13, 2011)

Here's the link to the roan test with more info, submission form and what they need.. This roan test costs $50

http://www.vgl.ucdavis.edu/services/Roan.php


----------



## Shari (Mar 14, 2011)

My son's Silver Bay Roan B sized Shetland mare, keep kicking myself in the backside for selling her. Was almost 12 years ago now.


----------



## CKC (Mar 14, 2011)

Our bay roan gelding "Denni"


----------



## Jill (Mar 14, 2011)

This horse is a sabino roan, vs. a true roan. One of our geldings, *WFM's Skippin Miracle*


----------



## High Meadow Miniatures (Mar 20, 2011)

I love Jamie and Blessings, gorgeous girls! If either of you ever get tired of looking at them, send them my way





Here is our roan mare, Bdazzled BB Kings Tequila Sunrise. She is sired by Bar B King Buckeroo










And this was my special girl, Peach Valley Copenhagen Angel, a silver bay roan...Sadly, we lost her, and her filly, in a foaling dystocia last winter


----------



## ShaunaL (Mar 20, 2011)

Yay, another photo thread I can participate in





Here is my red roan filly, Little Kings Bonniebelle Buckeroo. Belle is a 3 year old Buckeroo daughter and was to be shown this year and last but our goats ate her tail



... which is growing back VERY slowly.... So she'll hopefully be shown next year after her 2012 foal sired by Sparrow is weaned. I am hoping she will add some nice blue roans to our program over the years



She has gotten very "roany" since these pics were taken, you can't tell in the pics but she also has two unconnected strips on her face. I always thought roans didn't have white on the face but I guess they do


----------



## chandab (Mar 22, 2011)

ShaunaL said:


> She has gotten very "roany" since these pics were taken, you can't tell in the pics but she also has two unconnected strips on her face. I always thought roans didn't have white on the face but I guess they do


They can have normal face marking (star, strip, blaze, etc), but the "ticking" white (intermixed white hairs that make roan) shouldn't be on the face in a true roan (but they likely will be with sabino roaning).


----------



## Connie Ballard (Mar 26, 2011)

This is our 19yr old stallion NFCs Candy Dandy. He's a bay roan pinto with a silver gene. His pinto markings are under his tail and mane. The mane and tail are silver in color.






We had 15 foals by Dandy and the colors were:

4 bay pintos

3 bay roans

3 bay roans w/silver gene

2 silver bay pintos

2 black w/socks

1 silver dapple pinto (mare was silver dapple)

Total of 10 fillies and 5 colts

In winter he's red






In March he sheds out his red winter coat...down to a silver spring layer.

I'd clipped his head/neck couple weeks before this pic...he likes to watch me in the arena.






Love all the roans...!!!


----------



## CheyAut (May 9, 2011)

My husband's gelding, TCM Midnight Blues


----------



## mel (May 9, 2011)

Roans are my fav!!

Here is a picture of FFF From The Heart Feel The Breeze, she is a red roan pinto.


----------

